

Google is hiring 200 recruiters and sourcers for a one-year gig - vincentchan
http://www.ere.net/2009/11/04/google-hiring-200-recruiters-now/


======
infinibuy
I'm sure lots of people will apply for GOOGLE. Have you guys seen the
workplace of Google. If i am given the chance to work at them i will accept it
wholeheartedly. Their company is one of the greatest, sports room, gym,
canteen and you can even sleep in one of their room (forgot what it is
called). Superb, right.

